# What do popular people talk about?



## ridgelands (Jun 27, 2013)

.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

As far as I can tell, they love to talk about their busy schedules, social events, funny/stupid thing X person did at Y major social event, etc. So you're not missing anything. I think the most popular people have some of the dumbest conversations imaginable. Or they think that whining about politics/current events constitutes "deep thinking".

Goes without saying this isn't ALL popular people.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

This is a funny question...but they just talk about gossip-y stuff like everyone else. What they bought at x store, what x person said at x place they went to, what they did last night, complain about class, talk about clubs they're in, latest movie they've seen??? They talk about stuff everyone else does. o.o 
Not sure why they stop talking near you as you said, are you sure you're not imagining that?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

cellphones


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Some of the topics of conversation that I can remember from that crowd in high school were: Sarah sleeping with more than one boy in the middle of the school field, Terri being caught in the crossfire when a large cactus was used as a missile by a girl in the year below us, and whether that scene in Brokeback Mountain was hot or gross. When weed was involved the topic was steak, bacon, chicken, pork, etc., their textures and scents and the different ways of cooking them. I hope you find this helpful.


----------



## GlimmerBanjo (Sep 30, 2013)

There's no one thing but most people just talk about themselves constantly. You'll hear the most inane stories ever. 

Popular. What the hell does popular mean?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Whatever interests them if they are talking with friends, pointless small talk topics if they are talking to someone they find boring/don't know well.

So the same as everyone else really.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sex, cars, smoking weed, parties they've been to, movies, TV shows, arguing and gossiping about others. Stuff like that.

No one ever talks about anything thoughtful.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

ridgelands said:


> How can I get to hear what they say?


Go to the food court in a mall and eavesdrop on full tables. And prepare to be bored to tears.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

ridgelands said:


> I'm just wondering, does anyone know what popular people talk about? They never let me hear what they talk about in the cafeteria and stop talking when I walk past, wait for the elevator doors to close before they continue talking, and talk about anonymous websites they don't mention when I'm around. How can I get to hear what they say?


If I were you, when they would see me around and stop dalking, I'd say "**** you" on a toungue like this 



 without even looking at them and then contiune going at the elevator without giving a ****, this if you don't look scared while doing so.


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cerberus said:


> The verbal content usually isn't as important as body language (the majority of communication is via body language) and what they can bring to the table that's culturally admired. So, yeah, most of what they talk about will be boring, unless you buy into and admire dominant cultural values for some particular age bracket(s).
> 
> I hate being part of a social species. I'd rather dispense with all this silly hierarchical BS and focus on more substantive subjects, but, because I am human, I have to deal with this crap being shoved in my face constantly. I view it as a giant waste of time, but such is life and such is being near the bottom of the social hierarchy.


SOOO TRUE! They act dominant and that's what sets them apart from anyone else.


----------

